# dayan guhong, haiyan, sheng en f2, or type D cube?



## Twix (Jan 16, 2011)

which one is best? i got the Type D on the way but idk about the other 3. which one best?

edit:

which cube should i get? and which is better actually is what i mean.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 16, 2011)

No cube is best. Seriously. No cube.

PERSONAL FRIKKIN PREFERENCE


----------



## Twix (Jan 16, 2011)

i see ur vid, which cube u use?

btw u do better than me by half lol


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 16, 2011)

I like my Dayan LingYun alot, probably more than my Guhong


----------



## Twix (Jan 16, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> I like my Dayan LingYun alot, probably more than my Guhong



hahaha i like ur ALOT pic lol anyway.. is that ur main cube?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 16, 2011)

Twix said:


> i see ur vid, which cube u use?
> 
> btw u do better than me by half lol


 
I use the Guhong and the Alpha 5. I also own the F2, and it is quite nice. Personally, all of these choices are good ones, and you won't be disappointed with any of the cubes I mentioned.


----------



## Twix (Jan 16, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I use the Guhong and the Alpha 5. I also own the F2, and it is quite nice. Personally, all of these choices are good ones, and you won't be disappointed with any of the cubes I mentioned.


 
ah thats cool. i hear the center caps on the sheng fall off. that sucks. anyway, ur first vid is where i am right now lol but it took me about 6 months to get there. and i know almost all of the PLLs but only 2 look OLL so yea.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 16, 2011)

Twix said:


> ah thats cool. i hear the center caps on the sheng fall off.


 
You could just glue the caps on the edges and corners. Not sure about the centers though.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 16, 2011)

Twix said:


> hahaha i like ur ALOT pic lol anyway.. is that ur main cube?


 
lol At the moment both my Guhong and LingYun are my main cubes


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 16, 2011)

Guhong and Lingyun fo sho.


----------



## emolover (Jan 16, 2011)

Cubes you should get:
Daiyan Linyun(Poppy)
Daiyan Guhong(Slows down after a while)
Alpha V(Slows down and pops after half a year)
Haiyans Haiyan cube(Some say it has a wierd feel to it, locky)
FII(The tensions get screwy after 3 months)
YJ(Locky)
Ghost Hand(Locky, slow)
Maru(Locky)
CIII(Locky, pops)

So if you think your a intermediate cuber you should get either the CIII, Maru, YJ or Ghost Hand. If your advanced you should get the Linyun, GuHung, FII, Alpha V, or the Haiyan cube.

Hope this helps.

P.S. Use the search bar because there have already been several thread about this. There is also a specific thread devoted to asking single short questions like the one you have asked, there is no reason to make a new thread just to ask a single question about something that has been asked literally hundreds of times.


----------



## goat279 (Jan 16, 2011)

Try Guhong centers with Lingyun corners and edges, that is a really amazing cube


----------



## izovire (Jan 16, 2011)

Isn't there already a post & poll on this already? 

anyway Guhong is beast, a modded one!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 16, 2011)

izovire said:


> Isn't there already a post & poll on this already?
> 
> anyway Guhong is beast, a modded one!


 
Elite modded ftw


----------



## izovire (Jan 16, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> Elite modded ftw


 
I modified my own guhong... took around 2 hours


----------



## sepehr (Jan 16, 2011)

guhong and cube4u is very good cubes.


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Jan 16, 2011)

I Say LingYun If You Like A Crisp Feeling Cube And GuHong If You Like Smooth Feeling Cubes.....F-2 Is Really Good As Well...But Ive Never Tried A Haiyan or Type D.


----------



## emolover (Jan 16, 2011)

sepehr said:


> guhong and cube4u is very good cubes.


 Cube4you cubes are not very good. You probably dont own a cube4you diy. They were good in the past, now there just...mehh...


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 3, 2011)

Get all 3 if you cant get all three Go with the guhong then get the AV and then get the f2. The Av is like a crispy feel and the f2 is like a bubbly feel and the guhong is a smooth feel.


----------



## mr6768 (Feb 4, 2011)

I highly recommend Haiyan memory.some may say it sucks after a while , but this problem is gonna be solved with Re-tensioning and Re-lubing.
its really good.
Also Guhong and Lingyun are perfect.I prefer Lingyun over that . 
its mainly personal preference.


----------

